# Crossbow Search



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Got $500-$1000 to spend. Would be my first xbow for whitetail hunting. Something that cranks to cock due to shoulder issues. Any suggestions?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Scroll down the page and there is a thread already going with some info. (Crossbow help)


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Ten Point…no complaints


----------



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

Agree with ten point no complaints here also made right here in ohio


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm leaning towards 10 Point Titan M1


----------



## turkey hunter (Jan 4, 2015)

Look at the tenpoint turbo s1. And checkout wyverns creations website. I've ordered several crossbows from him great customer service and has package deals and his dragon claws arrows are good also


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Ten Point. Great product, Great Service. Factory and warranty repair right in Mogadore.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

my 2002 excalibur recurve is still going strong (3rd string installed last year). only 6lbs. Im not into the expensive xbows and gadgetry. i like plain, simple, light and balanced. Not front heavy tactical non sense. A crank would be a must these days, back cant take it anymore check em out.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

X2 on Excalibur crossbows


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Excalibur. Excellent customer service. The blue Charger XT crank snaps on and off the bowstock easily, cranking is silent. Replacement strings are cheap. Waay cheaper than a string and cable set for a compound crossbow... Also, you don't need a press to change out the string or adjust the brace height. Excaliburs are lightweight and much better balanced than compound crossbows. The only knocks I can give are that Excaliburs aren't for speed freaks and the early Micro models had limb issues due to poor riser design.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

X 4 on Excalibur. Well made, dependable, can switch out string on your own. Killed many public land deer with it.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

normd said:


> I'm leaning towards 10 Point Titan M1


Great bow , I'm not disappointed with mine 
.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I hunt with an Excalibur Exomax. It’s an older model. It shoots great and blows through deer. It’s a beast. I put a new string on it a couple of years ago and it took about 5 minutes. They are tough and durable.


----------



## cjgfarm (4 mo ago)

If u buy an excaliber it's the last bow you ever need . life time warranty . my wife and I have had older models 4 eight years .work like new


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

if your lookin I have a Excaliber Micro 335, clean with scope quiver 3 arrows and new soft case, bought for grandson, way too much bow for him..400 bucks..Thanks


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Like 10 point.They have serviced my crossbow several times when limbs have cracked,needed new scope or needed a new reciever.Took it to their place and fixed it right away.Great support and service located just east of Akron


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Pulled the trigger on the NXT 400 package today. For $750 and good reviews felt I couldn't pass up the deal.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

normd said:


> Pulled the trigger on the NXT 400 package today. For $750 and good reviews felt I couldn't pass up the deal.


 Sounds like you got a real good deal on it. Enjoy


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

rnewman said:


> Like 10 point.They have serviced my crossbow several times when limbs have cracked,needed new scope or needed a new reciever.Took it to their place and fixed it right away.Great support and service located just east of Akron


I would be going a different route if I’ve had to have the limbs replaced several times because of cracking. Maybe good customer service but sounds like poor quality products. And also needing a new receiver? Wow!


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

rnewman said:


> Like 10 point.They have serviced my crossbow several times when limbs have cracked,needed new scope or needed a new reciever.Took it to their place and fixed it right away.Great support and service located just east of Akron


 Wondering why you’ve had multiple issues with Ten Pont? Had my Titan over 10 years, never an issue. Had another Ten Point in the family from when the company was formed by former Horton engineers 25 + years ago. Never an issue with it either.


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ten Point-

Had my Ten Point Turbo xlt now for 12 years and not one issue.


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

normd said:


> Pulled the trigger on the NXT 400 package today. For $750 and good reviews felt I couldn't pass up the deal.


Normd I am also looking for a new crossbow and have been watching for deals. I looked on the Ten Point website and saw the bow you purchased. When I clicked on the clearance section it showed the bow and said it was refurbished. It did not say that on the main page. Was wondering if the bow you purchased is new or refurbished? I'm going to call Ten Point on Friday.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

milkdud said:


> Normd I am also looking for a new crossbow and have been watching for deals. I looked on the Ten Point website and saw the bow you purchased. When I clicked on the clearance section it showed the bow and said it was refurbished. It did not say that on the main page. Was wondering if the bow you purchased is new or refurbished? I'm going to call Ten Point on Friday.


I talked to 10 point about this bow. It is not refurbished because those have all been sold. So it sounds like I'm getting a brand spanking new one for that price.


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

I went up to Ten Point in Mogadore today. They had the NXT 400 in stock (they are new not refurbished) and I was able to shoot it. I was very impressed with the crossbow and my brother and I both bought one. Regular $1199 for $699. The customer service was awesome. They told us that Bass Pro ordered 3,000 of them then only took 1,000. That's the reason for the low price. They were reduced to $999 then $799 now $699. Great deal if you are looking for a crossbow. Thank you Normd for posting!


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Glad you got to hold one Milkdud! I"m waiting for mine to ship.


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Can't go wrong with a 10 point in my opinion, have had a 10 point titan ss for years, shots awesome and there bow shop is top notch. Take mine there every year for a tune up and to see if it needs new limbs, strings or cables. Never have had to replace the limbs but did replace the string and cables once. They always shot it before they give it back to you and if it is off they dial it back in. 
You will be happy you bought that crossbow!


----------

